# Love STP



## Nelco (Aug 18, 2015)

Just really appreciative of this site.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 18, 2015)

awww and it loves you back!

seriously though, i'm more just a steward than anything, it's the people that come here and post shit every day that make this community awesome


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Aug 18, 2015)

Yea, it's pretty sick. I miss the video forums though.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Bizarre Odor said:


> YI miss the video forums though.



what if i made a drop down menu for videos the way i just did the photos drop down above (see the nav bar)?


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Aug 18, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> what if i made a drop down menu for videos the way i just did the photos drop down above (see the nav bar)?



Sounds good, do you have an archive of all the old video posts from before?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Bizarre Odor said:


> Sounds good, do you have an archive of all the old video posts from before?



kind of. it's a link in the nav bar that drops down a menu of all the forum sections. clicking on that section brings up all the threads marked with 'video' or 'photos' labels. i took it offline cause it's breaking the nav bar, but i'm going to fix it up here in the next day or two and get it back up...


----------



## RovingAnarchist (Aug 19, 2015)

It _is _wonderful to have found a place where I don't feel like a misfit!


----------

